# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  24dbi κεραία στο tp-link wa601

## barca10

Λοιπόν, στο tp-link wa601g καθώς έχει αποσπώμενη κεραία, θα ήθελα να βάλω μία με 24dbi. Βρήκα αυτή αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι συμβατή με το access point. Μήπως μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει κανείς?? να μου πει ποιες κεραίες θα είναι συμβατές και αν έχετε καμία κατά νου προτείνετέ τη μου.

----------


## bedazzled

Τί θες να κάνεις με αυτό;

----------


## BillGeo

Ολες οι κεραιες των 50Ω στα 2,4GHz σου κανουν.

Αλλα το θεμα ειναι το τι θελεις να κανεις (οπως σου ειπαν και απο πανω)

----------


## denlinux

Να υποθεσουμε οτι θες να συνδεθεις καπου ως client????

----------


## denlinux

?

----------


## barca10

Ακριβώς. Θέλω να συνδεθώ ως client σε ένα δίκτυο. Αυτήν την κεραία που γράφω πιο πάνω να την πάρω???

----------


## denlinux

Ολες οι κεραιες που ειναι 50 Οhm στους 2.4Ghz κανουν.Το θεμα ειναι να βρεις την καταλληλη κεραια για να εχεις καλυτερες επιδοσεις.Πρεπει να μας δωσεις περαιτερω πληροφοριες.

1.Εχεις οπτικη επαφη με το ΑΡ που θες να συνδεθεις...?
2.Για τι αποσταση μιλαμε?
3.Αργοτερα σκεφτεσαι να εξελιχθεις σε κομβο ή backbone?

Αν θες την γνωμη μου,θα σε συμβουλεβα να παρεις τα εξης:

*Στην αρχη συνδεση ως client:*
κεραια αν ειναι να βαλεις καποιο πιατο(δορυφορικο κατοπτρο)80x90 αντι για την grid κεραια.Η τιμη βγαινει ακριβως ιδια.Η grid κοστιζει 35 ευρω ενω το πιατο στοιχιζει 25ευρω+30 ευρω το feeder(συνολο 55 ευρω).Το πιατο σε θεμα αποδοσης ειναι πολυ καλυτερο.Πετυχαινεις καλυτερες ζευξεις,μεγαλυτερες αποστασεις,μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες,στενοτερη δεσμη,μικροτερους πλαινους λοβους.Το μονο μειονεκτημα ειναι οτι εχει μεγαλυτερη αντισταση στον αερα.Ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη σε θεμα τιμης και αποδοσης.

----------


## barca10

[quote]1.Εχεις οπτικη επαφη με το ΑΡ που θες να συνδεθεις...?
2.Για τι αποσταση μιλαμε?
3.Αργοτερα σκεφτεσαι να εξελιχθεις σε κομβο ή backbone?/quote]

Λοιπόν, με το AP που θέλω να συνδεθώ έχω μία απόσταση 300-350 μέτρα.
To tp-link έχει μια κεραία 3dbi, και με αυτό συνδέομαι αλλά το σήμα είναι υπερβολικά ασθενές, πότε 1 db πότε 2db.
Οπτική επαφή δεν έχω. Παρεμβάλλεται μία πολυκατοικία (και ένας πλάτανος!!!) . Επίσης δεν σκέφτομαι να εξελιχθει σε κομβο ή backbone.

----------


## θανάσης

> Ακριβώς. Θέλω να συνδεθώ ως client σε ένα δίκτυο. Αυτήν την κεραία που γράφω πιο πάνω να την πάρω???


Για να καταλάβω (σε ένα δίκτυο??), όχι το awmn??

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από barca10
> 
> Ακριβώς. Θέλω να συνδεθώ ως client σε ένα δίκτυο. Αυτήν την κεραία που γράφω πιο πάνω να την πάρω???
> 
> 
> Για να καταλάβω (σε ένα δίκτυο??), όχι το awmn??


Μάλλον για idernet είναι κι αυτός.  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Ναι  ::

----------


## barca10

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από θανάσης
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από barca10
> 
> ...


Ωπα, να ξεκαθαρίσω τα πράγματα γιατί πολλές κατηγορίες μου ρίξατε  ::   ::   ::  . 
Στο awmn συνδέομαι ήδη. Απλά εγώ κατάγομαι από την Άρτα και το Δημαρχείο έχει φροντίσει να παρέχει ασύρματο δίκτυο με ίντερνετ. Και επειδή η αδερφή μου μένει μόνιμα εκεί, θέλω να της βάλω μία τέτοια κεραία.
Πιστεύω να διαφώτισα τα πράγματα!!!

----------


## BillGeo

> 1.Εχεις οπτικη επαφη με το ΑΡ που θες να συνδεθεις...?
> 2.Για τι αποσταση μιλαμε?
> 3.Αργοτερα σκεφτεσαι να εξελιχθεις σε κομβο ή backbone?
> 
> 
> Λοιπόν, με το AP που θέλω να συνδεθώ έχω μία απόσταση 300-350 μέτρα.
> To tp-link έχει μια κεραία 3dbi, και με αυτό συνδέομαι αλλά το σήμα είναι υπερβολικά ασθενές, πότε 1 db πότε 2db.
> Οπτική επαφή δεν έχω. Παρεμβάλλεται μία πολυκατοικία (και ένας πλάτανος!!!) . Επίσης δεν σκέφτομαι να εξελιχθει σε κομβο ή backbone.



Πιστευω οτι 24db εινια overkill.

Κατι με μικροτερη ενισχυση αλλα επισης κατευθυντικο θα σου κανει καλυτερα.
Κατι σε cantena / yagi / panel ισως.

----------


## papashark

> Πιστευω οτι 24db εινια overkill.
> 
> Κατι με μικροτερη ενισχυση αλλα επισης κατευθυντικο θα σου κανει καλυτερα.
> Κατι σε cantena / yagi / panel ισως.


Εχει μαλιάσει η γλώσσα μας να το λέμε, και κάθε τόσο πετάγε ο καθένας και λέει το μακρύ του και το κοντό χωρίς να ξέρει που του πάνε τα τέσσερα.

Και στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο να πας, με την μεγαλύτερη κεραία που μπορείς θα πας.

Οπότε είτε κάτσε να μάθεις το γιατί, είτε κατέβασε τα όλα.

Ακου εκεί overkill η 24αρα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## denlinux

Eιμαι o papashark και μολις τελειωσα.......  ::

----------


## Neuro

Το delivery είναι μερικές φορές, εξίσου σημαντικό με το content. Στη προκειμένη περίπτωση Πετρούλα 1 - papashark 0. Είμαι ο Neuro και μόλις ξενέρωσα ...

----------


## BillGeo

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BillGeo
> 
> Πιστευω οτι 24db εινια overkill.
> 
> Κατι με μικροτερη ενισχυση αλλα επισης κατευθυντικο θα σου κανει καλυτερα.
> Κατι σε cantena / yagi / panel ισως.
> 
> 
> Εχει μαλιάσει η γλώσσα μας να το λέμε, και κάθε τόσο πετάγε ο καθένας και λέει το μακρύ του και το κοντό χωρίς να ξέρει που του πάνε τα τέσσερα.
> ...



Δλδ μια κεραια με ιδιο σχημα λοβου (το ιδιο κατευθηντηκη δλδ) με ενα 24db πιατο, αλλα με λιγοτερα db απολαβη θα ηταν κακο?
Ουσιαστικα δεν θα ηταν το ιδιο πραγμα με το να βαλεις 24αρι πιατο και να ριξεις την ισχυ της καρτας σου 
(γιατι θα υπερκαλυπτει το ΑΡ που θες να πιασεις και θα προξενεις θορυβο στο φασμα)?

ε?

----------


## [email protected]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BillGeo
> 
> ...


Πάνω-κάτω η κεραία αυτό που κάνει ειναι να συγκεντρώνει τη "δέσμη" σε εναν κυριο λοβό. Αν αυτος ειναι μικρότερος (λιγοτερα dB όπως λές) τοτε σημαινει οτι ειναι μεγαλυτεροι οι πλευρικοί, πανω κάτω κλπ. Άρα περισσοτερος θορυβος ΓΥΡΩ ΓΥΡΩ, δλδ λερώνεις το φασμα προς ολες τις κατευθύνσεις και παιρνεις και θορυβο απολες τις κατευθύνσεις.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BillGeo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Πολύ σωστά τα λέει ο Morpheus

H μόνη ποιο κατευθηντική από μια 24αρα είναι αυτή που είναι μεγαλύτερη από αυτή  ::  

Τα db είναι το κέρδος που σου δίνει η κεραία, το κέρδος στον κεντρικό λοβό, έρχετε με "ζημιά" σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη κατεύθηνση εκτός του κεντρικού λοβού. Αν θα μπορούσε να υπολογίσει κανείς την "συνολική προς όλες τις κατευθήνσεις" εκπομπή της κεραίας, αυτή θεωρητικά πάντα θα ήταν η ίδια, είτε ήταν rubberάκι 2db, είτε πιάτο 2 μέτρα διάμετρο  ::

----------


## BillGeo

OK, καταλαβα...

Ανεξαρτητα απο αυτο ομως, η φραστικη "επιθεση" του κυριου papashark ηταν αναιτια και απαραδεκτη.
Ειμαι χρονια moderator και εγω ο ιδιος σε forum και πιστεψτε με βλεπουν πολλα "ευτραπελα"
τα ματακια μας και εκει, πολυ χειροτερα απο αυτο που ειπα εγω... κανενας δεν απανταει με αυτον τον τροπο, και αν το κανει δεχεται επιπληξεις και αποδοκιμασια!

Αυτα τα ολιγα,

Κατα τα αλλα... εχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σας.  ::

----------

